# SALZBURG - the city of dreams



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Some beautiful shots!


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Some pics from yesterday:


















































































More to see on my gallery...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! great shots and charming city.
I could hear the sound of music.


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice pics

I really like this whole Alps area (Munich, Salzburg and everything between those cities)
I mean this is probably the nicest place to live.

You have everything there: beautiful landscape , in summer nice lakes, in winter a ski paradise, great infrastructure, wealth


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Here some pics from yesterday:
































































more to see on my gallery...


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

The natural side of the city:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Salzburg is a jewel :cheers:

I especially loved my trip to the local salt mines turned museum. Interesting tour kay:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Salzburg, too bad they didn't bid for the 2018 Winter Olympics. I guess it would have conflicted with Munich.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots of Salzburg. The city and the surrounding scenery are as beautiful as each other. I hope to visit it someday.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Salzburg is one of my favorite cities in Europe nice shots. Brings back the memories of staying in such a lovely city.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I can´t wait to be there in August.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Some night shots from yesterday:




































































































www.tenneck.at.tc


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Salzburg at night:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

From last saturday:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

More to see on www.tenneck.tk


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

After a long time I will show you some new pics I've made on monday this week - bad weather, but thats no problem for Salzburg:


----------

